# Want to apply for green card. Need some advice



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, first of all i have read the instructions and have a few questions.
I was born is Scotland, which is in the U.K. but i am originally from Libya, and due to the healing connections between us and the U.S. i decided to take the chance and apply.
My questions are as follows....
1. Second, if you were born in a country whose natives are ineligible, but neither of your parents was born there *or resided there at the time of your birth,* 
Is this as in they are residents?? What if they were on a student visa at the time? Does this ruin my chances?
I want to use my Libyan nationality for the process

2. I am 18 right now. Can i aplly for myself only?

Thank you ver ymuch and i appreciate your help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the official link to the US Diversity Lottery. Diversity Visa Program: DV-2013 Entry Instructions

You cannot apply for a Green Card. You can enter the DL to win an application for a Green Card. You qualify for one of the two exceptions as your parents did not reside in the UK when you were born. You have proof for that statement? Do you qualify for the education part? Should you win will you be able to show proof of funds during your interview?

As you are under 21 your parents can apply as well and add you.


----------



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you i have read all the instructions now
I was born in 1992, and my parents recieved residency in 2003. I have the required documentations. So i am able to write my nationality as Libyan.

My family are all doctors and right now i am in my 2nd year of medicine in Libyan International Libyan University.

I have completed the 12 year education system in Libya, but i have not worked yet for i am a full time student.
As for the fundings i have more than enough to fund myself.
I will apply for the diverstiy visa.
thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kuma said:


> Thank you i have read all the instructions now
> I was born in 1992, and my parents recieved residency in 2003. I have the required documentations. So i am able to write my nationality as Libyan.
> 
> My family are all doctors and right now i am in my 2nd year of medicine in Libyan International Libyan University.
> ...


IT does not matter when your folks received residency. Where did they live when you were born?


----------



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

They were living in the u.k. as students at the time.
I have a few more questions..........

I have mentioned that i am from Libya, what i have not mentioned is that i am a muslim apostle from around 7 months ago. Now i am NOT thinking of running away unless it is a final ditch effort, and hopefully this will not happen for a few years as long as nobody finds out about me here.

I want to know a few things about asylum that i could not find online. 
What kind of education would an asylum seeker recieve??


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

kuma said:


> They were living in the u.k. as students at the time.
> I have a few more questions..........
> 
> I have mentioned that i am from Libya, what i have not mentioned is that i am a muslim apostle from around 7 months ago.





Do you mean an apostate?


----------



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah, 8 months ago. I want to see how the countrys new democracy plays in before i make any decision.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Diversity is out as your parents resided in the UK when you were born. 
Asylum for a pesonal decision? Maybe Nat21 can shed some light on that.


----------



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

I need all the help i can get, just yesterday Mustafa abdu-aljilil legalized polygamy for it was allowed in the Quran, and has claimed the nation islamic Ieven though that was known).
If this is the beggining im gonna be killed.

Most importantly i want to know about education, i am an economics student


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kuma said:


> I need all the help i can get, just yesterday Mustafa abdu-aljilil legalized polygamy for it was allowed in the Quran, and has claimed the nation islamic Ieven though that was known).
> If this is the beggining im gonna be killed.
> 
> Most importantly i want to know about education, i am an economics student


Pull up the web site of any US university or community college. That is where you will find all the details from tuition for out-of-state students (which you will be until you have been a legal resident in the state the school is in) to requirements such as living in dorms. There is no free ride.
You may want to make your mind up if you are studying medicine in the second semester or economics and that at 18.
If you are actually in fear for your life hanging around a public forum may not be the best way to use your time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kuma said:


> I need all the help i can get, just yesterday Mustafa abdu-aljilil legalized polygamy for it was allowed in the Quran, and has claimed the nation islamic Ieven though that was known).
> If this is the beggining im gonna be killed.
> 
> Most importantly i want to know about education,* i am an economics student*


I thought you said you were in your second year studying medicine :confused2:


----------



## kuma (Jul 16, 2011)

I am allowed to do both because i signed up for that.
2nd year medicine mainly, and 1st year economics (which wasn't soemthing to take serious since all the jobs were controlled by Gaddafi so it was useless for me to finish, new notice is that it is reoppening so i will choose it over medicine if i go to the U.S.)


----------

